# GPD Win - The first windows handheld



## DarkOrb (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey,

Today i want to show you the first handheld with windows 10: The "GPD Win". After its successful Indiegogo campaign (they got 535% of their target), the handheld from the chinese company "GPD" will be released this october.

Now, what is so special about the GPD Win? Well, it´s a full-fledged pc in a handheld format with the measurements of a Nintendo 3DS XL (so it will also fit in 3DS XL cases). It´s the most portable windows device on the market right now. Beside a full-fledged mini-keyboard, the GPD Win also has Joysticks, a D-Pad, ABXY-Buttons, and shoulder buttons (L1, L2, R1, R2). It also has countless ports like USB Type C, MicroSD-Slot, USB-Type A (so you can use pc devices (like a mouse, printer etc.) without an otg-cable) and a headphone jack. The joysticks also have a switch so you can choose a mouse-mode (this way you can use the joysticks as a mouse) or a gamepad-mode.

http://imgur.com/a/FYl2j

The GPD Win uses a Intel X7 Z8750 Cherry Trail processor which turns the GPD Win in combination with the 4GB Ram to a mobile gaming powerhouse. This powerhouse has to be cooled, so the GPD Win has a inbuilt fan.

Here are some videos where you can see how powerful the GPD Win is:



Spoiler












These videos are showing a Z8750 in action, so the performance will be comparable with the performance of the GPD Win:



Spoiler





 (Rechts das Gerät ist vergleichbar mit dem GPD Win)














You will also be able to use demanding emulators, like pcsx2 or dolphin:



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs-bxfYjcQI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSaKY4HMhCA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSaKY4HMhCA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQD8jgRtSzk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPMYH26ingc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnutiYQF05w



The GPD Win will cost 330$ if you pre-order. After that it will cost 499$, which will still be a bargain for such a powerhouse handheld. You can find more informations here:

http://www.gpd.hk/gpdwin.asp

What do you think about the GPD Win? Will you buy it, and if yes, what will you use it for?

Kind regards.


----------



## mrtofu (Nov 17, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 29, 2016)

Had mine for a while now and while it does have it's Perks, it does have some drawbacks.

Pros:
Windows OS WITH attached KeyBoard and GamePad.
In addition to having a MicroSD Card Slot, it has a FULL USB 3.0 Port.
Switch to select either DInput for older Games or XInput (Emulated 360 Controller) for newer Games.
Bluetooth for connecting Wireless Headsets, and other Devices.

Cons:
Only 64GB Internal Storage which makes Users have to depend on MicroSD and USB Storage
1 USB Port. This is supposed to be a Portable Unit right? So get rid of the MiniHDMI Port and throw in another USB Port. Due to only having 1, it requires Users to get a Hub making this a Bulky Portable Device
No way to Upgrade the Internal Storage, RAM, CPU and/or GPU
The L/R 3 Buttons are not part of the Joystick Assembly.
The L/R Shoulder/Trigger Buttons are kind of a pain to Use. If the Device was slightly thicker, they could be placed in a better Location like how typical Controllers have them. Who knows, a thicker Device, you could have 2 USB Ports on top of each other.
Fan Location could have been placed in a better Location so when a User is holding the Device, the Fan Slots would not be partially Blocked
The Switch for the Mouse/GamePad is kind of problematic. The Switch should have been just for D/X Input, and a Nub used as the Mouse with L/R Buttons dedicated for Mouse Buttons placed somewhere on the Upper Section of the Keyboard or next to the Nub. This way, the Controller can be used at any/all times. As it is now, you have to Switch to a Controller Mode BEFORE you run a Emulator/Game or it might not be working.
Just my preference, but if the Device was slightly wider, it could have a Full Keyboard with Number Pad
No Accessories for the Device like Skins, Cases, Protectors. As it is, Users have to make their own Skins from scratch and use Cases from other Devices like the N3DS XL
Not Released with proper Replacements on sites like Amazon or Ebay. Especially replacement Batteries if a User needs to get a new one. When you take the Device apart, the Battery can be Replaceable. It disconnects from the Motherboard so there should be replacements if a User can find one that is Compatible.
Not sure why, but BlueStacks will NOT run properly. It seems the Rotation is Reversed. If you are holding the Device in Landscape Mode, BlueStacks will Display in Portrait Mode. The Reverse happens in Portrait Mode. I have tried Changing the Values in RegEdit, but that does not work. As such, you will need NOX to run Android Emulation.

Compatible Parts I have found through Testing:
O/N 3DS XL Directional Pad is a EXACT Fit. Not to mention with the indent in the Center, it has better use.
The 2nd Gen Vita Joystick is a match. Do NOT use the 1st Gen. The GPD Win requires a Ribbon Cable with 4 Connectors. The 1st Gen has 6 Connectors so when you run the Device, the Mouse with go Down/Left. However, it seems like most of what you find out there are the cheap Joysticks with the Rubber Coverings that will start coming apart. But I did find a Seller on Amazon who was selling the PROPER Joysticks that look like the 1st Gen Vita, and had the 4 Connector Ribbon Cable. Feels much better.

Edit: Currently trying to figure out what eMMC Chips will work with this, same for LPDDR3-1600 RAM Chips. Saw a Video on YouTube of a S3 having the eMMC being Replaced with a higher Capacity Storage Chip and it worked. Required a Heat Gun and a few other items, but if a proper 128GB or 256GB can be found and a 8-16GB RAM can be found, who knows, it might improve the Unit


----------



## nl255 (Dec 29, 2016)

It sounds like a very nice device but it isn't the first Windows handheld as there have been plenty in Japan and could be ordered from specialist sites like dynamism.com (before they switched over to selling 3D printer/scanner stuff they sold the latest Japanese/Asian electronics including handheld computers only slightly larger than the GPD back in the Vista days).  You can see a picture of the old dynamism site with handheld Windows 7 computers like the viliv NS series here.


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 30, 2016)

nl255 said:


> It sounds like a very nice device but it isn't the first Windows handheld as there have been plenty in Japan and could be ordered from specialist sites like dynamism.com (before they switched over to selling 3D printer/scanner stuff they sold the latest Japanese/Asian electronics including handheld computers only slightly larger than the GPD back in the Vista days).  You can see a picture of the old dynamism site with handheld Windows 7 computers like the viliv NS series here.


Well I am talking about it being a first for Gaming. Has a Keyboard AND GamePad. But yeah, Windows 7 or 8.1 would have been preferred instead of Windows 10


----------



## miraclaime (Jan 31, 2017)

Could someone tell me how good emulator ps2 running on gpd win ?
I'm interested on buying one bcs it is said that the only handled that can run ps2 games


----------



## Smoker1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Depends on the Game, and Settings used. Also depends on which DX you use either DX9, 10, 11 or 12. 
http://gpdwin.wikia.com/wiki/GPDWin_Wiki
Link shows all Games and Emulation Compatibility and other Info.

Now my GPD Win is now fully Modded with what I could. Both Joysticks Replaced, DPad Replaced, self made Skins applied.


----------



## ital (Feb 13, 2017)

This, whilst a bit rough and ready, looks like a great indicator of whats to come in terms of handheld power computing. The follow up version that looks like a netbook from GPD appears it will be the perfected form of this idea as I have my doubts that this much power can be efficiently cooled in order to maintain long term reliability without the need for a reflow station at some point.


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Well the GPD Portable looks like it is mainly for Email, Web, Video/Music Playing. Without a included GamePad, would only have Limited Gaming ability. Hopefully there will be a Company or Group that will improve upon the Win in the next few Years. More USB Ports, Additional Mouse so the Controller can only need to be set to DInput or XInput, Additional Speaker, bigger Fan, User Replace/Upgrade RAM, Internal Storage, and Pen type Input Screen.


----------



## Lord M (Feb 18, 2017)

I have many questions about this GPD, too much to say the truth, so for now i only ask some:

1) Can the controller and keyboard be combined during gameplay? Game such Fable and Jade Empire use F1-F9 as a shortcut for magic/ style/ items. What i want to know if is possible to use, as instance, the joytick to move character and the F-1-F9 keyboard as shortcuts, or we can only use only one from either keyboard and controller?

2) Someone can test the savestates features in both GC and Ps2 emulations? Or, at least, how fast are.

3) In the most-worst situation, is possible to use controller such Ps3 or X360?

4) GC controller have USB adapter; can be used in this device, expecially for Dolphin?


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 18, 2017)

@Lord M : 
1: Should. Been able to use the XInput Mode (Switch moved to the Right) and am still able to use the Keyboard. Especially in MAME.
3: The GPD Win has 2 Controller Modes
    - DInput: Like PSX/PS2 Controllers
    - XInput: XBox 360 Controller type Emulation
4: Should be able to. Also can use Bluetooth Controllers as well


----------



## Lord M (Feb 18, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> @Lord M :
> 1: Should. Been able to use the XInput Mode (Switch moved to the Right) and am still able to use the Keyboard. Especially in MAME.
> 3: The GPD Win has 2 Controller Modes
> - DInput: Like PSX/PS2 Controllers
> ...


Thanks, that's good. I wonder how fun could be to play Fable with analog stick to move and shortcuts-F buttons to use magic and items!
And you can try how fast in Gc and ps2 the save and load state features are?


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 18, 2017)

GC Games and Wii Games depend on which Game, and also which DX you are using. I forgot which one, but I know 1 works better than the other. NSMB Wii works pretty good. DKCR used to work, but now crashes. Dont know why. 
PS2 Emulation on the other hand...........Depends on Settings Used and also depends on the Game.
Should be all you need
http://gpdwin.wikia.com/wiki/GPDWin_Wiki


----------



## Lord M (Feb 19, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> GC Games and Wii Games depend on which Game, and also which DX you are using. I forgot which one, but I know 1 works better than the other. NSMB Wii works pretty good. DKCR used to work, but now crashes. Dont know why.
> PS2 Emulation on the other hand...........Depends on Settings Used and also depends on the Game.
> Should be all you need
> http://gpdwin.wikia.com/wiki/GPDWin_Wiki


I didn't mean about compatibility, but about savestate features. You know what are savestate? Its amazing, and i think is very useful to enjoy the old games after we are grown-up, because of lack of checkpoints and save points in certain games (and so, players will be less irritating lol). Can you make a try of  a savestate then a load of one of both of any ps2 and GC games at you choice?


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Dont use SaveStates so I would not know


----------



## Lord M (Feb 19, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Dont use SaveStates so I would not know


Maybe you could give a try/ test for me, thanks?


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Saving/Loading States seems to work fine for GC Games. Just tested Mario Kart DD. Finished a Race, went to another Course, finished that one then Loaded the State. Worked great


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Feb 20, 2017)

I have my eyes set on Nintendo Switch so no I won't by this not yet.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Feb 20, 2017)

site loads a blank page :/ is it down or something


----------



## Nirmonculus (Feb 20, 2017)

It seems nice, but how about the controls? It doesn't look so comfortable...


----------



## Lord M (Feb 20, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Saving/Loading States seems to work fine for GC Games. Just tested Mario Kart DD. Finished a Race, went to another Course, finished that one then Loaded the State. Worked great


Thanks. Is instantaneous? I mean, how many seconds take?

Can you test, for me, one or some of these games, please?

[Dolphin]
Prince of Persia Sands of Time
TMNT 2003
TMNT 3 Mutant Nightmare
TimeSplitters 2
The Last Story
Mario Strikers Charged


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 21, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> site loads a blank page :/ is it down or something


Should load up with no problems. Try refreshing if needed



Nirmonculus said:


> It seems nice, but how about the controls? It doesn't look so comfortable...


Controls are okay, but seriously wish they kept them like the GPD XD or made the Device a bit thicker so the L/R1 Buttons could be where they are, but also the L/R2 Buttons could be Triggers. Seriously hoping someone will come out with a Mod for that. Would be pretty cool also along with a comfort Grip. 
But it would be better if Users do what I did with the Joysticks. Replace with actual 2nd Gen Vita Joysticks since the Stock versions are rather cheap in my opinion. The Covering can come off easy, mine starting ripping, and my Thumbs would slip off them. With the replacements though, you have better control, less slipping, and looks MUCH better.


----------



## Nirmonculus (Feb 21, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Should load up with no problems. Try refreshing if needed
> 
> 
> Controls are okay, but seriously wish they kept them like the GPD XD or made the Device a bit thicker so the L/R1 Buttons could be where they are, but also the L/R2 Buttons could be Triggers. Seriously hoping someone will come out with a Mod for that. Would be pretty cool also along with a comfort Grip.
> But it would be better if Users do what I did with the Joysticks. Replace with actual 2nd Gen Vita Joysticks since the Stock versions are rather cheap in my opinion. The Covering can come off easy, mine starting ripping, and my Thumbs would slip off them. With the replacements though, you have better control, less slipping, and looks MUCH better.


Thanks for the response.  I'm really quite interested to get it.


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Well hopefully the newer Versions are more Stable than the Early Versions. Have noticed that after a good amount of Hours, the Keyboard might start not working anymore, you might start getting Disconnect/Connect Sounds happening, you name it. Seriously thinking it did not go through a proper Quality Control Inspection before Shipped.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Feb 22, 2017)

Unfortunately, there are no DS or Dreamcast emulators that run well on the Win.


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 22, 2017)

TheCasketMan said:


> Unfortunately, there are no DS or Dreamcast emulators that run well on the Win.


Incorrect: Use nullDC 104 r136. works rather well. 
For DS, you are correct. On the GPD Win, it kind of sucks. However, get the Nox Android App Player. It is like BlueStacks, only this works on Portable Windows Devices. BlueStacks for some reason has Rotation Issues. Device in Landscape = BlueStacks shows Landscape, but the Emulated Android Screen is in Portrait Mode.
 
Nox only works with the DInput Controls for now. But DraStic will run Full Speed. Just need to place your Roms in the "My Documents/Nox Share/Other" Folder. In Drastic, direct the Directory to "/mnt/shared/other/"


----------



## Lord M (Feb 23, 2017)

Really GPD Win cant handle a weak console such as DS? ._. This is impossible...
Even though i thought would be funny to play with controller, keyboard for emulator features (frame advance or savestates, for instance) and touch screen...


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 23, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Really GPD Win cant handle a weak console such as DS? ._. This is impossible...
> Even though i thought would be funny to play with controller, keyboard for emulator features (frame advance or savestates, for instance) and touch screen...


More than likely it is the Emulator itself. Good amount of GC and NSMB Wii works great if the Settings are good. So it should handle DS if a Proper Emulator is found. But right now, DeSmuME does not seem to run DS Games at 100% . Using 0.9.11 . Tried both x64 and x86


----------



## Lord M (Feb 23, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> More than likely it is the Emulator itself. Good amount of GC and NSMB Wii works great if the Settings are good. So it should handle DS if a Proper Emulator is found. But right now, DeSmuME does not seem to run DS Games at 100% . Using 0.9.11 . Tried both x64 and x86


Anyway in DS emu is possible to set the bottom screen more larger and top screen smaller? This because of Zelda Games, that use top screen only for map and field view enlargement...


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Anyway in DS emu is possible to set the bottom screen more larger and top screen smaller? This because of Zelda Games, that use top screen only for map and field view enlargement...


If you use the Nox App Player with DraStic then yes.


----------



## Lord M (Feb 24, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> If you use the Nox App Player with DraStic then yes.


And DraStic with Nox works well as ds emulator?
I wonder if have, at least, savestate function and cheat support.


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes it does. However, it will only accept DInput (Switch to the Left) ONLY. They do not have XInput added yet for some reason. I swear there was another Issue, but I cant remember what it is. Hang on. Will test it out again. Have to Boot up and see how it is again


----------



## Lord M (Feb 24, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Yes it does. However, it will only accept DInput (Switch to the Left) ONLY. They do not have XInput added yet for some reason. I swear there was another Issue, but I cant remember what it is. Hang on. Will test it out again. Have to Boot up and see how it is again


What's the difference between Dinput and Xinput?
With Dinput you can use both gamepad and keyboard at once, isn't it?


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 25, 2017)

XInput is the 360 Controller Type Input. DInput is like a PS2 type Input.
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ee417014(v=vs.85).aspx

You can use the Keyboard AND Controller at the same time. However, I have found that if you want to Map Controller Buttons and Keyboard, depending on the Game or Emulator, you cant.


----------



## Lord M (Feb 25, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> XInput is the 360 Controller Type Input. DInput is like a PS2 type Input.
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ee417014(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> You can use the Keyboard AND Controller at the same time. However, I have found that if you want to Map Controller Buttons and Keyboard, depending on the Game or Emulator, you cant.


Maybe i am very noob, but what's differences between ps2 controller and x360? Have the same amounts of buttons, isn't it? lol I really didn't see what's wrong.
And, theorically, you can use keyboard for playing and can assign the keys to GPD controller if better? For example, you can move a character with WASD, you can assign them to D-Pad? (and then, use the other keys for other actions)


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Difference in Input Coding I guess.
But in Mouse Mode (Switch in the Center) the Mapping are as follows
DPad: Up-W, <- A , Down-S, -> D . 
Left Joystick: Unk
Right Joystick: Mouse obviously
Action Buttons (ABXY/XO[]Triangle): Arrow Buttons
L/R - 1/2/3 Buttons: Left/Right Mouse Buttons
Start/Select: UNK


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 25, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Maybe i am very noob, but what's differences between ps2 controller and x360? Have the same amounts of buttons, isn't it? lol I really didn't see what's wrong.
> And, theorically, you can use keyboard for playing and can assign the keys to GPD controller if better? For example, you can move a character with WASD, you can assign them to D-Pad? (and then, use the other keys for other actions)


Games designed for XInput won't work with DirectInput, and vice versa. XInput is just a new standard M$ introduced with the 360 and its controllers. It's simpler to set up in games that support it, because the buttons, sticks, layout etc are predetermined and are the same across controllers, so generally using XInput in games that support it requires no controller setup unless you want some non-standard setup. DirectInput on the other hand usually has to be configured for that specific controller because there's no agreed upon standard for the button layout, order of buttons etc.
In games that support both it doesn't really matter which one you use.


----------



## Lord M (Feb 26, 2017)

So, Direct Input is better because you can customize buttons?
Anyway in mouse mode you can't assign functions to buttons, right? For example: have either WASD keys and D-Pad to move characters.


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Lord M said:


> So, Direct Input is better because you can customize buttons?
> Anyway in mouse mode you can't assign functions to buttons, right? For example: have either WASD keys and D-Pad to move characters.


No. The Key Layout in Mouse Mode can not be changed as far as I can see. XInput can be changed if the Game Allows it. Most-all should allow for customization.


----------



## Lord M (Feb 27, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> No. The Key Layout in Mouse Mode can not be changed as far as I can see. XInput can be changed if the Game Allows it. Most-all should allow for customization.


So, game like Knight of the Old Republic will be unplayable in xinput and dinput because of mouse required?
Maybe pc games such as Fable or Jade Empire would be better playable because major actios use F1-F9 as shortcut


----------



## Lord M (Mar 2, 2017)

This is OT / not handle console, but i post here for not open new thread for nothing.
How possible such low price for this laptop? I saw less-featured laptop with higher price than this, and i suppose, with these specs, can handle a 60fps pcsx2, i'm right?
(maybe this laptop could break easily lol)
https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Inspiro...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=34YD86HZDKTWWZM7V7AE


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Lord M said:


> This is OT / not handle console, but i post here for not open new thread for nothing.
> How possible such low price for this laptop? I saw less-featured laptop with higher price than this, and i suppose, with these specs, can handle a 60fps pcsx2, i'm right?
> (maybe this laptop could break easily lol)



Depends on the Game and the Settings. 
Marvel vs. Capcom 2: 75-100% In-Game, but Menus and Videos, beyond Full Speed. Big time.
Capcom vs. SNK 2: Same as Above
Family Guy: 50-80%
Smash Cars: 80-100%
Burnout Revenge: 25-50%
Dont even want to think of what God of War I and II would be/need. LOL


----------



## Lord M (Mar 2, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Depends on the Game and the Settings.
> Marvel vs. Capcom 2: 75-100% In-Game, but Menus and Videos, beyond Full Speed. Big time.
> Capcom vs. SNK 2: Same as Above
> Family Guy: 50-80%
> ...


Why not? I see Razer Edge Pto run God of War II at full speed 60fps and are much less powerful than that laptop...


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Might then. Just need to get another USB for it and will Test. I got GoW:GoS working on PPSSPP, but GoW:CoO gives a Black Screen, but the Audio Plays like Normal.
http://gpdwin.wikia.com/wiki/GPDWin_Wiki


----------



## Lord M (Mar 3, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Might then. Just need to get another USB for it and will Test. I got GoW:GoS working on PPSSPP, but GoW:CoO gives a Black Screen, but the Audio Plays like Normal.
> http://gpdwin.wikia.com/wiki/GPDWin_Wiki


Maybe you didn't notice my little note about a short off topic 
I asked about (off-topic) that laptop pc, in the amazon link.
I wanted to know if can handle 60fps pcsx2 with so low price, but maybe its obvious because razer edge pro is more weaker and can run GOW II at 60 frame.
800 buckets for a laptop with i7, 2.6 base ghz, up to 3.5, 8 GB ram and 4 Gb graphic card aren't strangely low price for these high specs?


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh, sorry. Yeah you should be able to run GoW II no problem if you get the Settings right


----------



## Lord M (Mar 4, 2017)

Usually you tried game settings from dolphin.wikia for GC games? (obviously an exeption for native resolution multiplier lol)


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 4, 2017)

https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## Lord M (Mar 5, 2017)

Eh, that i meant.
Try TMNT and Sands of Time 

P.S: Since im noob about PC, can you tell me how possible, in this video, his GHZ with i7-3770K is equal to 4.6 when a i7-3770K can go up max to 3.90?


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, I have the 3770K . 3.50-3.90Ghz

Edit: OK.......apparently the guy said he has his Overclocked to go to 4.6


----------



## Lord M (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, i supposed he had overclocked his CPU, but aren't in range of 3.50-3.90Ghz?
I mean: i thought the Turbo Boost was the same thing of overclocking (in this case, i thought 3.90Ghz Turbo boost mean that 3.90 was the max overclocking of 3770k)
So Turbo boost and overclocking aren't the same thing?


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess not. But I dont think that would be a good thing Overclocking a CPU. If I am correct, I think that would burn it out faster


----------



## Lord M (Mar 7, 2017)

This guy said, in another video, that his Razer Edge Pro turbo was 2.2Ghz; how is possible, as he said, he can run many ps2 games at 60fps? GPD Win have 2.5Ghz as max turbo.
I suppose right that maybe it might be influenced by the fact Razer Edge have 2GB VRam when GPD Win have only 512mb? lol


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Actually, with the Win, you can set a good amount of the RAM toward the Graphics. But due to only having 4GB, it wont be increased by much. For full Specs,
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-intel-z8700-win-10-os-game-console-laptop#/
However........ Forums for Users to try and figure out all the Problems they have run into:
http://boards.dingoonity.org/gpd-windows-devices/


----------



## Lord M (Mar 8, 2017)

So, what's the problems to have so much trouble to handle pcsx2 and wii games?
I mean: i see REP (Razer Edge Pro) handle many ps2 games at 60fps, and much more at great performance and very playable, and its max turbo was only 500Mhz plus over GPD Win (GPD 2.5 vs REP 3.0)
I want to say, there might be a few framerate between GPD and REP if we see not much specs difference, but when REP run GOW II at 60fps, GPD laucnh GOW 1 around 10-15fps. Too much differences...
Maybe count the processor compatibility? Because REP have an i7 cpu...


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 8, 2017)

That could be 1 factor. It all depends on Hardware, and what Settings you use for each Game. Settings for 1 Game will work great, but for another will hurt it. Trick is to find the right Settings for each Game and Note them down. Not to mention though, the GPD Win is running off of the CPU Graphics. So that will run the CPU more. Every Processor for Intel will have a internal Graphics capability. Mostly HD Graphics. In order to run most Games, you need a AMD or NVIDIA Graphics. Intel HD Graphics Built into the Processor will not cut it for most.


----------



## Lord M (Mar 8, 2017)

So you think GPD can handle Super Farm and Crash Twinsanity for pcsx2 and TMNT2003 and TMNT 3 Mutant Nightmare for dolphin?
These games are not "heavy" games and are a very important part of my childhood (and so, i really want them as portable)
Maybe you can get a try... 

I suppose no hope for Cold Winter and Killzone for ps2, right?


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Will see what I can do. No promises. If anything, will also Post it on the GPD Wiki

Edit:
Cold Winter (PS2): Seems to be Playable enough. Anywhere from 50-70% Speed depending on Environment.
KillZone (PS2): Seems like it Locks up after the KillZone loading, but it crashes to 1-2% Speed showing a Blank Screen then VERY slowly going into the Intro. D3D11 HW seems to improve just slightly

Edit: Tried God of War I & II : I is mostly Playable depending on the Environment, but II is Semi-Playable around 30-40% Speed


----------



## Lord M (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you a lot.
I already know about Killzone because its unplayable even on Surface Pro or Razer Edge.
Anyway i suppose Cold Winter would be a little better since i always played Deathmatch in Qatarra Rooftop, that's are a very little stage and only up to 4 players (both human and cpu); i've never did the story mode ;P
Same thing about Killzone, only deathmatch, but up to 15 characters in game so obviously i dont think GPD can handle this.
Which pcsx2 version you use? I heard about some games runs much better on *PCSX2 1.2.1 (r5875)*

And maybe these settings (in the video) could help a lot since Razer Edge are not so much far from GPD specs:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gpd-win-the-first-windows-handheld.441098/page-3#post-7158400


----------



## jastolze (Mar 9, 2017)

So I was planning on buying one of these. I've heard that the battery life is bad and it gets really hot real quick. Is this true? Is there anything else i should be aware of before buying it?


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Thank you a lot.
> I already know about Killzone because its unplayable even on Surface Pro or Razer Edge.
> Anyway i suppose Cold Winter would be a little better since i always played Deathmatch in Qatarra Rooftop, that's are a very little stage and only up to 4 players (both human and cpu); i've never did the story mode ;P
> Same thing about Killzone, only deathmatch, but up to 15 characters in game so obviously i dont think GPD can handle this.
> ...



Using the latest PCSX 1.4.0 and using 2.30 BIOS. I am thinking if the Surface Pro has the CPU I want in it, it would run perfectly. I think there are 5 different CPUs that can be selected. 2 Atoms, a i3-i7 versions. Me personally, I would drop a i7 and 16GB Ram in it. Would have to wait for Disability to get approved for that though. With the Specs I want, would be close to $3000



jastolze said:


> So I was planning on buying one of these. I've heard that the battery life is bad and it gets really hot real quick. Is this true? Is there anything else i should be aware of before buying it?



Depends on the Game being run and the Settings. I could run NSMB Wii with DX12 and it will just be warm. Runs great. Donkey Kong Country Returns on the other hand runs around 50-75% Speed depending on the Environment.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 9, 2017)

All I really care about is it being a UMPC.
Portability yay.


----------



## Lord M (Mar 10, 2017)

What Disability?
You dont like to test Crash Twinsanity (ps2) or Turtles games for Dolphin, uh? 
I think the first TMNT game (2003) could run near perfect frame; its not a huge game.

I see in a video God of War II PAL run at 50fps on first stage on GPD Win by use of Pcsx2 1.2.1.
This is good, isn't?

(I wonder if a i7 surface pro can handle killzone; i see a surface i5 run ff xii, gow 2, crash nitro kart and other games at stable 60fps. Nice!)


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Back -> Leg, Headaches. Love how VA is though. Keep getting the run around when I request a MRI/CT Scan with Contrast/Dye.

Yeah there are Games from another Region that run better than others. Would have to see each one though. Who knows, might get better results. I tried Simpsons Hit and Run on Dolphin and it runs Playable-SemiPlayable where the PS2 Version is NOT Playable. But yeah......thinking might try some EU Region Games to see if there is any change. Have to do that later though. Busy Morning

Edit: Just tried some EU Games for PS2. Slight improvement, but that is all.
Need for Speed Games are Slow and have Graphic Issues
GTA:VCS - Speed fluctuates like crazy. Depending on the Environments, amount of People, Vehicles, you will either have great FPS, or it will slam to about 25-50% Speed.
GTA:LCS - Extremely Slow. Not Playable
Burnout - Dominator: 25-50% Speed if you can get past the Tutorials.
Street Fighter EX3: about 50% Speed


----------



## Lord M (Mar 11, 2017)

Since i dont know in english symptoms or health problems, i hope you dont have any serious problems; in that case, i'm sorry for annoying you with my continuous questions. (maybe i might say sorry anyway for annoying with so many questions lol)

About GTA games i saw a videos, but for a such big game like GTA, was obvious that GPD Win cant handle it. Luckly GTAs have Pc version which surely run better on this device. (no savestates in this case unluckly lol)
I hope better about Super Farm and Crash Twinsanity (PAL) 
(and TMNT for dolphin, always PAL)

EDIT:


- Microsoft Surface Pro 2
- Intel hd 4400
- intel core i5 U4200
- 128gb ssd
- 4gb ram
- Windows 8.1 pro

How possible this performance with such low specs?
MGS3 and GOW 2 at stable 60fps... Budokai Tenkaichi 3 as well...
I mean, i saw on ebay a surface pro 2 with 256gb ssd and 8 gb ram around 400-500 eur; i think i mighty looking forward on this when i'll have money.
It looks very great about ps2 emulation, don't you?


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Back->Leg : Got a Disk Bulge that is messing with a Nerve that causes my Leg to go out on me at times. Will be walking and it will just feel like it is not there causing me to fall. Also have Headaches that can last for 3-5 Days in a Row. Moment I Wake-Up->Sleep->Wake-Up...... . Also due to these Problems, it plays hell with my Blood Pressure

Actually, the Surface Pro 2 sounds like the Specs beat the GPD Win except for the RAM. For that I would want 8-16GB . 
GPD Win has a Intel Atom x5-z8700 which is less than the Intel i5 . From the Graphics description, it would be a LOT better than what the z8700 has.

I did see a Video where a guy replaced a Cell Phone's Storage Chip with a higher one. Required a Heating Gun and Solder. I asked if it could be done with the GPD along with the RAM, but so far no Reply. Would be nice to get 128GB and 8-16GB RAM if possible.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm glad they didn't cheap out on the gaming controls. ALPS and Omron switches FTW!


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 12, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> I'm glad they didn't cheap out on the gaming controls. ALPS and Omron switches FTW!


Actually the Stock Joysticks they use dont feel so good when using them. Had to replace both with the ACTUAL Vita Joysticks and also swap out the DPad with a N3DS DPad. Works and looks much better.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 12, 2017)

I can buy a REAL notebook or build a desktop pc with 330 bucks and it will run perfectly every consols


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Well I am hunting around trying to find better Storage/RAM to see if I can improve it. Already have a Recovery Stick for it.


----------



## ov3rkill (Mar 12, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Actually the Stock Joysticks they use dont feel so good when using them. Had to replace both with the ACTUAL Vita Joysticks and also swap out the DPad with a N3DS DPad. Works and looks much better.
> View attachment 81026



Aw, that's sad. I thought it was good a build. How's the screen for gaming? Is it too small or just enough?


----------



## Lord M (Mar 12, 2017)

Ah, Smoky, i forget: you think Surface Pro 2 can stream games and emulators on other device, such as ps vita?
Idk how many specs power needed for this.


----------



## jastolze (Mar 12, 2017)

leon315 said:


> I can buy a REAL notebook or build a desktop pc with 330 bucks and it will run perfectly every consols


This IS a real PC. In fact, I like to think it's a small glimpse of the future for portable devices. Most desktop I know of don't come with gaming controls either.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 12, 2017)

jastolze said:


> This IS a real PC. In fact, I like to think it's a small glimpse of the future for portable devices. Most desktop I know of don't come with gaming controls either.


man, pc comps are cheap as hell nowdays, with 300 u can build a mid end gaming laptop using AMD comps and it'll able to handle GTAV at 60fps mid settings, just spend 30 to get keymouse.


----------



## Enteking (Mar 12, 2017)

Without a fast GPU the system is too weak, especially for emulation of 3D games. Better wait for the Android based GPD XD2 which will likely have a much faster GPU, probably multiple times faster than the Switch.

After the new chips will be available, a new Windows version will likely follow.


----------



## jastolze (Mar 12, 2017)

leon315 said:


> man, pc comps are cheap as hell nowdays, with 300 u can build a mid end gaming laptop using AMD comps and it'll able to handle GTAV at 60fps mid settings, just spend 30 to get keymouse.



I believe the point of this device is to have an 'on the go, fit in your pocket laptop' How many other Windows 10 gaming laptops can you name that fit inside your pocket? Please, do point me in the direction of one.

I understand that there are alternatives out there that are cheaper but it's unique in the sense that this is the first portable Windows gaming PC.


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Actually, I was just thinking the Surface Pro 2 Specs seem like they are better Equipped. 
If anything, think of the GPD Win as a POC Device to see that it could be done. Now that it is done, can only hope it gets vastly Improved. Thinking I may have found replacement Storage/RAM for it so hoping I can find out if I can up the Specs slightly. Adding more RAM to the Graphics might help out and lower the strain on the CPU.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 12, 2017)

leon315 said:


> man, pc comps are cheap as hell nowdays, with 300 u can build a mid end gaming laptop using AMD comps and it'll able to handle GTAV at 60fps mid settings, just spend 30 to get keymouse.


That is so far wrong.. No $300 laptop can handle GTA V on medium settings and 60fps


----------



## Pacheko17 (Mar 12, 2017)

Unfortunately too expensive here in Brazil, going for about R$1700 ( $550 ), more expensive than my laptop and that beats it in literally every way by a large margin.
I'd get it if it was cheaper though, I'd definetly sell my Windows tablet to buy one of these.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 12, 2017)

jastolze said:


> I believe the point of this device is to have an 'on the go, fit in your pocket laptop' How many other Windows 10 gaming laptops can you name that fit inside your pocket? Please, do point me in the direction of one.
> 
> I understand that there are alternatives out there that are cheaper but it's unique in the sense that this is the first portable Windows gaming PC.


man, a real pc gamer seeks the quality over the portability, otherwise self building a gaming pc would lose any sense.



Memoir said:


> That is so far wrong.. No $300 laptop can handle GTA V on medium settings and 60fps


MY BAD, i meant desktop, instead laptop... i seen rarely people build by themselves a laptop LOL


----------



## jastolze (Mar 12, 2017)

leon315 said:


> man, a real pc gamer seeks the quality over the portability, otherwise self building a gaming pc would lose any sense.



"A real pc gamer" Are you implying that I'm not a REAL PC Gamer? Because I'm like 85% certain I'm real lol.
It's fine that you have your stance, but you don't speak for everyone, like myself.


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Me I would not mind if it was bigger to accommodate the Shoulder Buttons/Triggers being in a better Place. Not to mention having it so Users can Upgrade the Device's Internal Components to their liking. Not to mention a Screen that would accept Pens like the Galaxy Note or the Surface Pro Devices for better Screen Accuracy.


----------



## Lord M (Mar 13, 2017)

Hey Smoky, SurfaceProGamer wrote in his video he'd used Japan v1.0 bios on pcsx2 because he think its better. You wanna try that with some games? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jastolze said:


> "A real pc gamer" Are you implying that I'm not a REAL PC Gamer? Because I'm like 85% certain I'm real lol.
> It's fine that you have your stance, but you don't speak for everyone, like myself.


That's about "pc gamer"
In other hand, a "real gamer" like me look for portability to have all his favourite games everywhere and in any time lol. (the toilet is one of favourite place to play portable games xD)


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Mar 16, 2017)

Following this one closely. I definitely want to buy one at some point, so GPD Win and a PSP Go are my targets for 2017.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Mar 16, 2017)

Fire_Slasher said:


> Following this one closely. I definitely want to buy one at some point, so GPD Win and a PSP Go are my targets for 2017.


If you have big hands, forget about the psp go.


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Mar 16, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> If you have big hands, forget about the psp go.



More or less. But I don't think I'll have a problem since I'm kinda used to long sessions on my GBA SP, and that thing's small haha.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Mar 16, 2017)

Fire_Slasher said:


> More or less. But I don't think I'll have a problem since I'm kinda used to long sessions on my GBA SP, and that thing's small haha.


ergonomy on this one its very different ill tell you that.
I can play SP without issue, but the L and R buttons on the Go and the oval design, make them hard to play for several hours.


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Mar 16, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> ergonomy on this one its very different ill tell you that.
> I can play SP without issue, but the L and R buttons on the Go and the oval design, make them hard to play for several hours.



Yeah I remember I saw a video review were the guy complained about the placement of the L and R buttons, that could be a hassle to deal with.

But main thing for me is buttons staying below the screen, personal preference but I kind of dislike the buttons being on the sides like on the other models.


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ran Taito Type X2 and noticed some things:
SSFIV4:AE - Runs great. Used the DPad and Action Button Mappings (WASD - DPad and Directional Buttons - Action Buttons in Mouse Mode) after setting the Config. Interesting bit, the Area above the Keyboard where Im guessing the CPU is located, only got lightly warm. But if you run the PC Game, even on Low Settings, the Device gets much Warmer. Using the Version that has the #JIMBO Folder with the Spanish Info PDF File in it. 4.33GB in Size. Also should inform, I have this in my 256GB MicroSD Card.
SFIV - This one is the 1.20GB sfiv.exe that is a 7Zip File which extracts to a Directory of your Choosing. The Game.exe comes up as a PUP Virus under Avast. Without this File, I try to run the Game, but I get a JVS Error 0000 Library Error. Will try again in a bit on the Device where the EXE wont get removed to see what happens. However, I am thinking I might have to Edit some Config File to set the Directory to where I have it located. Same as above. On my MicroSD


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Mar 16, 2017)

Smoker1 said:


> Ran Taito Type X2 and noticed some things:
> SSFIV4:AE - Runs great. Used the DPad and Action Button Mappings (WASD - DPad and Directional Buttons - Action Buttons in Mouse Mode) after setting the Config. Interesting bit, the Area above the Keyboard where Im guessing the CPU is located, only got lightly warm. But if you run the PC Game, even on Low Settings, the Device gets much Warmer. Using the Version that has the #JIMBO Folder with the Spanish Info PDF File in it. 4.33GB in Size. Also should inform, I have this in my 256GB MicroSD Card.
> SFIV - This one is the 1.20GB sfiv.exe that is a 7Zip File which extracts to a Directory of your Choosing. The Game.exe comes up as a PUP Virus under Avast. Without this File, I try to run the Game, but I get a JVS Error 0000 Library Error. Will try again in a bit on the Device where the EXE wont get removed to see what happens. However, I am thinking I might have to Edit some Config File to set the Directory to where I have it located. Same as above. On my MicroSD



You seem to have the device for a while now, do you recommend it? And like, did you try playing some big games like Skyrim and GTA IV and the such? If so I would really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## jastolze (Mar 16, 2017)

Fire_Slasher said:


> You seem to have the device for a while now, do you recommend it? And like, did you try playing some big games like Skyrim and GTA IV and the such? If so I would really appreciate the feedback.


I have one. I've not played anything demanding but this forum is a good source to which games run and how well.

http://boards.dingoonity.org/gpd-windows-devices/list-of-games-that-runs-great-on-gpd-win/


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Also can look through this to see what Games have been tested.
http://gpdwin.wikia.com/wiki/GPDWin_Wiki

Edit: As for the SFIV Taito Type X2, Runs pretty good. Runs at 75-85% Speed In-Game. But otherwise runs. Device does get Warm, but nothing to worry about. Seems like SSFIV:AE runs better

Edit 2: However, best not to try and watch the Attraction Video. Otherwise, Game will Lock Up on you

Edit 3: OK, more observations of running Taito Type X2: Depending on where you get your Games, you might not get them to run. I have tried a few Sources, and other than the one type I have of both SFIV Games, I cant seem to get any of the other Copies to run. Always get JVS Error. Even tried a Version that comes with a Loader Front-end. Same thing. Not to mention, cant even get the typex_config.exe to run. Keeps crashing on me for any other of SFIV I get (standalone and Super). Way I figure it, you need to get these types:
SFIV: Need the Version that comes as a .exe to extract to a Directory of your choosing

SSFIV:AE : Basically the Version that comes WITH a #JIMBO Directory when extracted. Will have the following
setup.exe and setup.2 through .7 . 
Both work great. But as I said, for SFIV, you can not watch the Opening Video. Looked into it, and apparently there is a problem with any Copy of it out there. So just start it up and Play. Also, there are Trainers for both, but would suggest finding 1 that works best for you. SSFIV:AE does come with a Trainer, but that one seems to be working iffy to me. Seriously wish cheathappens made Trainers for it.


----------



## thealgorithm (Apr 28, 2017)

GPD Win is a great device.  Very powerful for its size (Although for gaming and emulation can get away with lower resolutions for some speedup - where the quality reduction is less noticeable in comparison to doing the same for a larger display)

Few things to bear in mind however.   First batch is pretty much flawed (Overheating issues, Some possible hardware malfunctions and poor quality membrane)   Second and third batch are improved.    Advised to do a clean reinstall of Windows and then install the drivers.   No crashes or other issues.    Advised to turn on fan when gaming to reduce throttling.

The thing can run PPSSPP (most games I have tried) at full speed and even some games via the Dolphin emulator (In gamecube or WII).  Great little device


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 29, 2017)

I actually bought this


----------



## Smoker1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah some new information:
If you are going to use a USB Drive, you might want to use a 2.0 Adapter, Hub, or use a good Rated Portable SSD with a Angled USB Adapter to make sure you dont have a Cable sticking out, but where you can wrap it around. Suggest a Cable that has the Connector pointing below the Device or to the Side, wraps around the Drive, and connects to the Drive like this Cable
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IXCJSV4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1OHX1ZYWFEJ99

I had a Lexar JumpDrive S45 that is crap now. Thinking is was the Heat being generated.


----------



## Vieela (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice price for a powerful Windows handheld. They also have a handheld that runs a lot of emulators and is android-baseed. It's a nice one too,but i forgot the name.


----------



## thealgorithm (Apr 30, 2017)

Vieela said:


> Nice price for a powerful Windows handheld. They also have a handheld that runs a lot of emulators and is android-baseed. It's a nice one too,but i forgot the name.



That one is from the same manufacturer and is known as the GPD XD  (Great device too and has amazing battery life. 10 hours+ or so


----------



## Vieela (Apr 30, 2017)

thealgorithm said:


> That one is from the same manufacturer and is known as the GPD XD  (Great device too and has amazing battery life. 10 hours+ or so


Yep,that's the one i talked about! Thanks for remembering me the name. It's an awesome handheld as well.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry for off-topic, but i need to know a thing:
somebody here can tell me if Razer Edge Pro can do streaming/moonlight on psvita with its specs? Maybe of Dolphin or PCSX2? (or at least only dolphin)
(it have a i7-3517U and GeForce GT 640 LE)


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 21, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Sorry for off-topic, but i need to know a thing:
> somebody here can tell me if Razer Edge Pro can do streaming/moonlight on psvita with its specs? Maybe of Dolphin or PCSX2? (or at least only dolphin)
> (it have a i7-3517U and GeForce GT 640 LE)


It definetly can.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 22, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> It definetly can.


Its sure?
I heard that Nvidia gamestream (required for moonlight) is compatible only with GTX cards


----------



## Minox (Jul 22, 2017)

Lord M said:


> Its sure?
> I heard that Nvidia gamestream (required for moonlight) is compatible only with GTX cards


Directly from the moonlight wiki:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 600+ series GPU (GT-series and AMD GPUs aren't supported by NVIDIA GameStream).

So yes, it shouldn't be possible to stream from that GPU.


----------



## DarkOrb (Jul 22, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> It definetly can.



No, it can not! You can only do moonlight streaming from GTX cards (>= GTX 600), not from a GT card.


----------



## Lord M (Jul 22, 2017)

There's no other ways to stream on psvita?
PSP had pspdisp, that not require a specific video card.


----------



## DarkOrb (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't know, maybe this will work:

https://www.reddit.com/r/vita/comments/2s09ro/how_to_actually_play_pc_games_on_your_ps_vita/


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jul 23, 2017)

DarkOrb said:


> No, it can not! You can only do moonlight streaming from GTX cards (>= GTX 600), not from a GT card.


Oooh, I got confused. Sorry.
I'm spreading fake news lol
For whatever reason my brain mistook it for Steam streaming, which I do with a very weak GPU and stuff plays nice.


----------

